# NCD in use, what do i put on the online form for the other car then?



## milsykeys (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont know if that made sense..

I'm using my NCD on the skyline with A-Plan. My other car is a 1.0 Micra (group 1) and they've just come back with a price only £100 less than the skyline !!! 

I need to complete some online quotes but do i just enter as though i have zero NCD? There's never a place where you can state if you have it in place on another car...

One things for sure, i'm not paying £335/year f/comp on a bloody 1998 1.0 Micra !!!

Cheers


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Best to phone them, you may find that they`ll give you more discount.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

How come they won't let you just add another car on the policy?


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)

i have two cars with them. If you ask they should set up a second policy, and match your ncd:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Admiral was the only place that would take my Skyline NCB with another company 'into consideration' and give me a small discount on my second policy.

But yes in effect you are starting again with zero NCB on that policy.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A lot of insurance companies now, will still give you a full % of your NCB on your 2nd car, its called mirroring your NCB.


----------

